# Aviacode - I know Aviacode are a well-established



## twizzle (May 1, 2014)

I know Aviacode are a well-established company, but I would love feedback on how good they are when it comes down to the bread and butter of working for them.
Are they timely with reimbursing, are they reliable in providing regular work, are they realistic in their expectations of you as a contract/full-time coder?
They have offered me a position dependent on passing their proficiency test.
What are their proficiency tests like? In other words, do they use up-to-date codes for their reports or are they like another company who haven't updated their tests/codes for several years?


----------



## OCD_coder (May 2, 2014)

What I have found in my personal experience is they overhire for a client, then you are fighting for work, then you are audited for a period of time to see if they select you for the long-term contract per se.

I received no training/instructions on the client and how they wanted me to code the "Aviacode" way as we all have different experiences and training.  So when the auditor looks at your work, they may dink you on something that is very subjective and this will be deducted from your "piece-work" fee.  

I have found other remote companies that have a better system than Aviacode.  It works for some, I didn't rely on the work as my only income though.  I really liked their coding/data entry program, very easy to do charge entry and user friendly.

They paid per their contract, which would be considered on time.


----------



## twizzle (May 3, 2014)

*Aviacode*

Just the feedback I was looking for...thanks.

I'm only looking at part-time work with them to supplement my poorly paid full-time position so I'm hoping I can put up with their "issues" such as they are.

As long as they pay and have realistic expectations, I can live with that. All this assuming I pass their proficiency tests obviously.


----------



## LCRUZ515 (May 5, 2014)

I just took the proficiency test. It was rather long. 20 notes. Does anyone know what accuracy percentage they look for?


----------

